# satellite tv



## costas1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

hi, I want to install sat tv, and want to know if hellasat and nilesat is good from Limassol. I am not sure what size dish and if motorised is better, but would like to hear peoples experience.


----------



## paul richardson (Jan 8, 2015)

You will struggle with getting the eng channels, see the boxes which work on the internet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Satellite tv is fast becoming obsolete with the android type boxes which stream tv via the internet being much more popular these days.
We have one which is supplied by a company in Limassol and has a huge range of channels from many countries including Greek channels. It also has a video club which has Greek tv series in box sets and Greek films so if you want a good selection of Greek and English channels you should investigate these boxes.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica, is yours an Android box? I've seen similar ones using the mag box which say they are not Android-based.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Veronica, is yours an Android box? I've seen similar ones using the mag box which say they are not Android-based.


No ours is a MAG255.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

MAG boxes (250, 254 etc) use Linux. I have just bought one in Cyprus for mother in the UK, and it's excellent


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Stretford_Ender said:


> MAG boxes (250, 254 etc) use Linux. I have just bought one in Cyprus for mother in the UK, and it's excellent


Perhaps stupid question, but if you use a box like MAG 254, do you also need a monthly subscription with a IPTV operator. If so, cost?


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought I saw a MAG box that said it was Android, but I have seen some that are not, so will investigate those. One is offering a five-day trial, so might go for that. Just a question of what monthly charge we want to pay, as they are all different for whichever package you go for.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

We use a MINIX android box. It cost €99.00 no monthly charge. We get ALL UK channels every news channel you can imagine and hundreds of free films. Bought from Paphos computers, however lots of other computer shops sell them as well. Free demo in shop before purchase and simple to install.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We have a Minix box, and the system was very hit and miss, and Keith wanted some sports channels which it does not have. We had the software upgraded by another company based in the UK, and it is a bit better, but it's a nightmare with the XBMC trying to find a stream that works and there are too many hoops to jump through to get to what you want. Hence, why we are looking at other options.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

My take on this, for what it's worth is this.

I have been investigating this area recently as the lifespan on my satellite-delivered channels is dubious to say the least. I have recently borrowed 3 different systems to try out at home. 

The first was the ubiquitous 'cheap and cheerful' Android box (not sure the make, but possibly Minix) with no subscription. The quality was poor, and I suffered what seems to be the bane of people's lives: bad buffering (with an 8 mb line). The availability of the channels was hit and miss, and the method of selection, moving around the channels etc. was clunky and slow. And of course for UK 'Freeview' channels, it was relying on FilmOn. I'm keen on watching live football, and the method of selection and choice of matches was not really any better than using my laptop. My experience with this box seemed to mirror the experience of other people that I know who have one: hit and miss but cheap and cheerful.

The second box I borrowed was from Computer SOS in Chloraka. This was a MAG254 with a €35 per month subscription (for the package I wanted) and one-off purchase of the box for €150. The look and feel, quality and reliability was head and shoulders above the Minix (but obviously at a cost). In terms of usability, the MAG254 was miles better.

The third system I got was essentially the same as the second, i.e. MAG254 with subscription. Very similar to the one from Computer SOS but as this is sourced from 'a guy in the pub', the subscription and purchase cost are vastly reduced. Excellent quality, fast, excellent range of live football, hundreds of films, 7-day catchup etc. Of course I have no idea what happens if channels disappear or something goes wrong, but I guess that's the premium you pay from places like Computer SOS.

It is possible to buy a MAG250/254 without subscription (just look on the internet), but I don't know the worth without buying a more reliable service, i.e. subscription

Whether an Android/Minix-type box teamed with a subscription is the way to go, or whether there are better ways to set up the Android/Minix-type box I've no idea, and I would be very open to hearing other people's experiences.

Hope this helps


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

DH59 said:


> We have a Minix box, and the system was very hit and miss, and Keith wanted some sports channels which it does not have. We had the software upgraded by another company based in the UK, and it is a bit better, but it's a nightmare with the XBMC trying to find a stream that works and there are too many hoops to jump through to get to what you want. Hence, why we are looking at other options.


Sorry to hear that. Ours works fine. Allthough we did have it up-graded by the company/shop we bought it from


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with you re the Minix box, Ian. Very clunky and slow.

I've seen MAG boxes on ebay, but I think you have to load software yourself, or subscribe to a system through a third party - one ad said it was geared to IT companies who are selling these as a package.

I've been looking at one that says you have to have an NTV account - what is this, and is this necesssary?


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

I think NTV is merely a 'service' provider i.e. you subscribe to their service and they pump the channels, films etc. down the pipe. The subscription costs go towards maintaining the service, providing new servers to maintain the service and so on.
The service provider for the MAG boxes I borrowed were not NTV, but something similar (can't remember the names). I've come to the conclusion that you get what you pay for (as usual!). The guy in Computer SOS made a big thing about choosing the provider relevant for your needs, so he said you need XYZ provider for the football, but if you're not so bothered I would recommend ABC as they're cheaper.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

My Minix box became very hit and miss, especially when FilmOn suffers from the blues - as it seems to do from time to time. The sports' streams drove me mad as the quality and buffering were so inconsistent. In the end I took out a subscription to NTV (which costs €14,50 for thirty days) and that was the end of the problem. My Minix box (Neo X5 Mini) copes admirably with HD films and all the Sky channels - all on a 4 Mb Internet connection. Four months later and our TV needs are sorted. It took a little tweaking to get everything just right but there are YouTube Idiots' Guides on all aspects of setting things up.

I know that some people have problems with buffering still (I set up a similar system for a friend on this forum), and he still has occasional (I'll put my boot throught the television screen) glitches. Now the freezing weather has relaxed its grip on us, it could be time to pay a visit to sort that out.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

*Go for it*

We brought a Mag box and subscription from UKtvcyprus, 99 euros for box, 30 euros a month subscription for all sky channels including sports and movies, movies on demand and box sets although not via sky. Have used it in Polis, Frankfurt in Germany and it is great.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

On arrival in this sunny isle I purchased an Android box with XBMC, the usual medium for watching TV channels. I later upgraded to a Minix 8H purchased through ebay. Less buffering but occasionally programme providers cease to operate.

I decided to buy a Mag box and chose a Mag 254 advertised on ebay, the cheapest one I could find. It came from Nicosia. It was easy to purchase a year's subscription to all the channels I could ever want. Documentaries, entertainment, film and so on. My subscription package came from a Paphos based firm and cost 240Euro pa. No buffering, easy programme selection, many channels with catch up and a choice of about 1000 films all included in the price. Nevertheless, I still keep my Minix 8 to view a wider selection of films, usually lower quality unless you do not mind waiting for the film to buffer.

My advice? Buy a Mag type box first. If you decide you wish to see more old series and more films, supplement with a modern Android box or tablet and load XBMC if it is not already installed.

Oh yes. I took my Mag 254 to the UAE at Christmas. Watched the Queens Speech! Worked perfectly with Etisalat Cable service. For the technical, the subscription is to the device's MAC address not to your postal address.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a MAG250 (in fact we have 2). All the channels anyone could possibly want including for those sport mad men just about every sport channel there is. This is why we have two, so my hubby can watch endless sport in one room while I watch what I want to in the other room. Works very well to avoid the divorce courts


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

I am interested in this topic as we are due to arrive in mid May, while getting access to TV is by no means a priority for us both it would be good to be prepared. I note a few members have mentioned buying a set top box on EBay , is it worth me buying one here in the UK before we travel or just wait until we arrive in May. 
Could you also advise if all sets required a monthly/annual subscription or is that only required to access certain channels. I am a big sports fan so would like access to available channels( please don't tell my wife!!!!).

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Your last sentence seems to me that you should go for a Mag type box. (I am a big sports fan so would like access to available channels( please don't tell my wife!!!!).
You can buy them on ebay but they are also available here in Cyprus. Some sellers may push their own subscription package and one seller will not offer you any package because you didn't pay 155 euros for the box from him instead of 89 Eros from an alternative seller.See my post above.


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

We`ve got a Mag250. The box cost 150 euro and we paid 130 per year subscription. We only have just over 2mb internet speed so not every box was suitable.
We get sports, movies and most UK channels. There have been a few hiccups with it but for what we`ve paid, it`s great. We also get 7 days catch up.
Our subscription is up in the next couple of months so the price might have increased but I`ll still be happy to re-subscribe.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

To the not too tech savvy TV Addicts: MAG 250/254 is the way forward. Depending on the number of channels you want and facilities such as catch up or record, subscriptions very between about 160 Euro to 350 Euro. One problem is that some subscriptions require the installation of a small programme that the user cannot get rid of. This ties you to one source/franchise. As yet I have not found a suitable factory reset system although the supplier did offer to reset the box for me.

Subscriptions that operate to NTV.me allow you to access your subscription through additional options such as your Android Box, PC and other Operating Systems. One subscription with my MAG 254 in the lounge and my free add on in the bedroom on Android.

Please check your Internet speed before buying. Google a suitable internet bandwidth check and press go, or start or the appropriate button. Anything better than 3Gb will give you good medium quality TV. Anything better than 5 Gb should give you access to High Quality or even High Definition.

Use Ethernet in preference to WiFi. Little or no loss on your Internet providers speed.

Buy your MAG 250/254 separately. If you choose an NTV or similar subscription you can apply online and the service will be connected in minutes. One supplier in Paphos will send you access to their TV source, a small programme, that you can install. However, if your computer knowledge is basic I advise you to arrange a visit to or from them.

If you do buy an Android system, a tablet or purpose build box such as Minix you will occasionally suffer buffering. However, you will have access to a universe of box sets and films as well as extensive adult viewing.


----------

